# Warm Spinach Dip



## meowmisu (May 26, 2005)

Hello! 
I'm new to the forum and wanted to share a recipe for which I get tons of requests.  Its easy and always good.


1 block of cream cheese, room temperature (i use reduced fat)
1 package of frozen chopped spinach(i've used fresh as well)
1 cup of salsa (jarred is fine, homemade is better)
1 cup of sharp cheddar (sharp)
several cloves of garlic

preheat oven to 375
Defrost spinach in microwave and squeeze out all excess water (If using fresh, chop and sautee first).  In large bowl, combine cream cheese with salsa and garlic clooves, I use the hand blender- process till no large clumps of garlic remain.    Fold in spinach and 3/4 of the cheese and bake till bubbly- put remaining cheese on top and return to oven to melt.  Serve with tortilla chips, sliced baguette or pita chips.
* this can be baked in one dish but i've taken to putting them in little soup crocks.  This way everyone has quick access to it. 
Enjoy!


----------



## PA Baker (May 26, 2005)

Welcome, meow!  This recipe sounds fantastic!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 26, 2005)

prrrrrr, prrrrrrr, prrrrrr, prrrrr,

lick lick

prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

looks good meow. we buy the tgi friday's spinach and artichoke dip often, but it would be nice to make one at home. gonna have to make this one soon...


----------



## jkath (May 26, 2005)

This really sounds fantastic, Meow!
Thanks for the post!


----------



## pdswife (May 26, 2005)

Oh YummY.   Cutting and pasting it !  Thanks and welcome.


----------

